# One More Weed ID Please



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I was weeding the garden this summer and came across this. The little salmon-colored blossoms were so pretty, I left it there. 

I couldn't find it in any of my ID books. Help, please.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

resembles purslane but could be wandering jew


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

It looks kind of like Scarlet pimpernel to me (Anagallis arvensis) but I'm not 100% sure since I'm not in the US, wikki says it does grow there, I would certainly think it's something related even if I'm not exactly right


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Skandi. It is the Scarlet Pimpernel. I had never seen it before any place I had lived. Unfortunately, it is an annual so I will not have it around much longer. Maybe it will reseed for next year.

Darlene


----------

